# Help what is this. looks like a squirrelfish



## dcproductions03818 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can any one tell me what this is. I cant figure it out.
thanks


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

Its a cardinalfish. The photo is rather blurry, but its either Apogon atrodorsatus or A. maculatus. They are passive schooling fish for reef tanks.

Dave


----------



## soccer423 (Aug 28, 2008)

flame cardinalfish[/i]


----------

